# MiSFit: San Francisco, My Way



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll take a little break from my Good Friday collection, as I'm looking to sharing some of the most interesting images I've taken of late from around San Francisco...



DSC03840 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03868 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03874 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03914 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03925 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03931 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03936 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04179 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04197 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2 of my interesting photos from around the City of late...


DSC04135 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04497 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04535 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05060 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05381 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05394 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05440 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05705 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05789 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some nice images there FOD.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Some nice images there FOD.


Thanks, Jane! :hug: It's been a while since I've been actively posting on Urban Showcase, but I'm doing what I can to revive my threads slowly but surely.

So, to continue my Good Friday 2013 showcase, the next few parts focus on the City's *Chinatown District*.

Part 8:



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 9: turning from Clay Street to Grant Avenue.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 10: walking along Grant Avenue heading towards *Old Saint Mary's Cathedral*.



















​


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> DSC04583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


LOL, if THAT isn't SF , nothing is:lol::lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

raider12 said:


> LOL, if THAT isn't SF , nothing is:lol::lol::lol::cheers:


Hahaha yes indeed... it might look a bit more gloomy if we add rain to the mix! :lol:

My apologies if I haven't updated this for two weeks, so let me pour in even more images from this week to take a break again from my Good Friday showcase.

Part 1:


DSC06523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06539 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06540 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06542 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06557 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06569 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06570 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: around *Union Square*.


DSC06571 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06572 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06574 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06581 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06588 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06591 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06594 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: along *Market Street* between Fourth/Stockton and Fifth/Cyril Magnin Streets.


DSC06628 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06629 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06638 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06657 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: still around *Market & Powell Streets* and *Union Square*.


DSC06662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06663 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06664 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06666 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06669 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06672 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06673 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: even more *Union Square* images.


DSC06675 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06677 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06679 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06681 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06682 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06684 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06689 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06691 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies if I haven't touched on this one for days... well, to catch up, I'll present to you some of the best of San Francisco once again, this time, from this year's *San Francisco International Auto Show*. Held annually during Thanksgiving, this year has emphasized much more on electric cars and hybrid vehicles than ever before, and while Mercedes Benz has shown little, that's nothing compared to the brand new cars that are coming out of the market soon. From my *Flickr* and *Photobucket* collections.

Part 1: Mercedes Benz and Toyota.


DSC08097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08100 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08101 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08102 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08104 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08105 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08106 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08107 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08108 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08110 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: Toyota, Hyundai, and Chevy.


DSC08113 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08115 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08116 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08119 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08120 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08122 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08123 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08125 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: Chrysler Group (Chevy, GMC, and Jeep) and Kia


DSC08131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08132 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08133 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08136 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08137 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08140 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08141 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08143 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots specially chinatown. we drove around there on our second time but on a late afternoon so my shots might be kind of blurry.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ah I see... which street/s did you go through in Chinatown?


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

likable chinatown. Isn't that the largest in North America?
likewise, I love those cable cars and those old-fashioned street cars which make SF unique.


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

marlonbasman said:


> likable chinatown. Isn't that the largest in North America?


You and everyone should know that Asians are the majority in San Francisco so although the "Chinatown" is large (and, incidentally, centers on Stockton St for actual shopping by residents--Grant is mainly tourist stuff), Asians live all over town and a very large number of middle class Chinese are concentrated in the Richmond District where the shopping (and dining) on Clement St rivals Chinatown.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

marlonbasman said:


> likable chinatown. Isn't that the largest in North America?
> likewise, I love those cable cars and those old-fashioned street cars which make SF unique.


It is the largest Chinatown in the world outside of China. :yes:



mb92 said:


> Wonderful pictures. :applause:


Thanks! :hug:



Cal_Escapee said:


> You and everyone should know that Asians are the majority in San Francisco so although the "Chinatown" is large (and, incidentally, centers on Stockton St for actual shopping by residents--Grant is mainly tourist stuff), Asians live all over town and a very large number of middle class Chinese are concentrated in the Richmond District where the shopping (and dining) on Clement St rivals Chinatown.


That's true. So many Asians live in different neighborhoods of the City... as far as I'm aware, many of them are dispersed in places like the Inner Sunset, Outer Mission (area south of 280), Visitacion Valley, Ocean View, Portola Valley (especially San Bruno Avenue), and Ingleside.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Ah I see... which street/s did you go through in Chinatown?


I reviewed my photos and these are the street names - Pacific, Waverly, Clay, Powell and Grant.Too bad we don't have enough time to really walk around.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> I reviewed my photos and these are the street names - Pacific, Waverly, Clay, Powell and Grant.Too bad we don't have enough time to really walk around.


Chinatown is centered longitudinally on 2 streets, Grant and Stockton. As I said above, Stockton tends to be the place where Asian shoppers find what they want and Grant, which boasts the often-photographed Chinese gate on its southern end, leans toward what tourists are seeking. Both have dining options. One reason Grant is more frequented by tourists is that to get to Chinatown from Union Square on Stockton you have to walk through the tunnel under Nob Hill which is a rather noxious, fume-filled experience (alternatively there's the #30 bus which is famously crowded).

Streets like Pacific, Waverly, Clay and so on are cross streets in the center of Chinatown. Powell parallels Stockton and Grant but is a little less busy.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> I reviewed my photos and these are the street names - Pacific, Waverly, Clay, Powell and Grant.Too bad we don't have enough time to really walk around.


Ah yes... Waverly Place is an interesting small street, one of those areas where not a lot of people head to with tons of interesting sights to see. :yes: Here's a description of Waverly Place in Chinatown from the San Francisco Chronicle



Cal_Escapee said:


> Chinatown is centered longitudinally on 2 streets, Grant and Stockton. As I said above, Stockton tends to be the place where Asian shoppers find what they want and Grant, which boasts the often-photographed Chinese gate on its southern end, leans toward what tourists are seeking. Both have dining options. One reason Grant is more frequented by tourists is that to get to Chinatown from Union Square on Stockton you have to walk through the tunnel under Nob Hill which is a rather noxious, fume-filled experience (alternatively there's the #30 bus which is famously crowded).
> 
> Streets like Pacific, Waverly, Clay and so on are cross streets in the center of Chinatown. Powell parallels Stockton and Grant but is a little less busy.


I've gone through Powell Street a few times southward from Broadway towards Union Square, and it isn't a busy corridor through that area since the cable car turns from Washington Street and to Jackson Street, a few blocks away from Chinatown. And by the way, the 8x-Bayshore Express is also notoriously crowded, even though it continues much further down the line... but the good thing is, three bus lines (8x, 30, and 45) carry the large loads of passengers to and from Chinatown everyday.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, and this weekend, I'll be presenting two different collections in one large showcase, in which one of them (the Good Friday showcase) will be the regular feature, while the other (the Auto Show) will be a mini showcase.

Part 11: continuing the walk, I walked west along California Street, moving away from Chinatown.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 12: continuing west along *California Street* heading towards *Grace Cathedral*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: select images from the *San Francisco Auto Show*. The focus will be on antique cars.


DSC08279 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08283 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08285 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08288 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08294 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08295 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08299 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08300 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08302 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08303 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Reviving this thread after a nearly two-week hiatus, it makes me want to catch up a lot by updating it very often since I'm on break... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: walking around *South of Market* and the *Financial District*.


DSC09046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09047 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09048 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09049 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09050 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09051 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09052 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09053 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09055 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09059 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: walking around the *Financial District* towards *Union Square*. This collection gives you a preview of my other showcase, *Bay Area Transit in Pictures*.


DSC09066 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09068 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09069 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09070 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09072 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09073 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09074 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09076 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09079 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: along *Market Street* around *Union Square* and at *Westfield San Francisco Centre*.


DSC09084 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09093 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09094 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09095 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09096 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09110 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09118 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fieldsofdreams said:


> It is the largest Chinatown in the world *outside of China*. :yes:


I'm sure you mean outside of Asia. 


btw, great thread and photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks, Chris! :hug:



Yellow Fever said:


> I'm sure you mean outside of Asia.
> 
> btw, great thread and photos.


Oh yes... I thought of that too.  And thank you, btw...

Continuing with my San Francisco walks, here are some images from my walk a day after Thanksgiving this year. And by the way, this walk also involves meeting up with a member from here (but I won't post his picture in here)... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: *Union Square*.


DSC08425 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08427 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08428 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08429 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08430 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08432 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08433 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Alamo Square*.


DSC08438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08439 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08441 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08442 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08443 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08445 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08448 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08450 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08454 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08455 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08459 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08460 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: more *Alamo Square*.


DSC08461 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08470 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08481 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08483 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08493 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08494 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To celebrate the New Year, I'll be posting brand new images from around San Francisco... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1:


DSC09126 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09128 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09152 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09153 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09154 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09156 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09158 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2:


DSC09161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09162 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09164 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09166 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09170 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09172 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09173 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09174 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3:


DSC09175 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09177 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09178 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09179 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09180 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09182 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09183 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09185 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09187 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies if I haven't posted anything here for a longest time since I've been on the move a lot lately around San Francisco and the Bay Area... Well, after weeks of touring the City, I'm very happy to see the amount of progress I've made over time that I'll share a little teaser as a preview of what I'll show very soon... Enjoy!


DSC02147 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02106 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08486 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00238 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09751 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06910 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08929 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03025 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02839 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02676 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01355 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01139 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00606 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Who's excited for my return to posting here?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont worry; your updates btw are very nice as well


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Thank you, Chris! :hug: Little by little, I will resurrect this and my other Urban Showcase threads so that I can regain my confidence once again in showcasing my region. :yes:

So, to reboot my showcase here, let me start with my stroll around the *Financial District*.


DSC09487 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09490 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09491 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09497 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09501 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09504 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09505 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2 of my *Financial District* walk.


DSC09507 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09508 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09509 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09510 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
The shuttle bus below is a rare visitor to San Francisco since this came all the way from Stanislaus County, due east of the Bay Area via I-80, I-580, and I-5:

DSC09511 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09512 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09513 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09514 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09518 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3 of the walk around the Financial District:


DSC09519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09521 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09522 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09524 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09525 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09526 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09528 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09530 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: walking along Market Street away from the Financial District, concentrated on mass transit.


DSC09534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09535 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09538 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09540 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09542 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09544 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09548 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: still along *Market Street*, particularly between Third/Geary/Kearny and Fourth/Stockton/Ellis Streets.


DSC09550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09551 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09554 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09555 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09557 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09558 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09560 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09561 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

These colorfull trams are the best! :cheers: I guess they are very common in SF and rides on historic routes?

And I like older ones trolleys and buses. Classic design. Newer ones? Not so much though. I'm not certain if color scheme is good too - silver and red. I guess it would be much better if it was creme and red or white and red. Very popular in my part of Europe.

Keep pics coming


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

thomas_zul said:


> These colorfull trams are the best! :cheers: I guess they are very common in SF and rides on historic routes?
> 
> And I like older ones trolleys and buses. Classic design. Newer ones? Not so much though. I'm not certain if color scheme is good too - silver and red. I guess it would be much better if it was creme and red or white and red. Very popular in my part of Europe.
> 
> Keep pics coming


Thanks, my friend! :hug:

The colorful trams you see there are just a small part of what was once a major mass transit option for San Francisco residents in the early to mid-20th Century since those were operated all the way beyond Market Street to the outer neighborhoods, like the Sunset District, Ocean View, and Ingleside. Also included under the trademark Market Street Railway are the equally historic and more popular *cable cars*, 40 in all, operating through some of the steepest streets and offering some of the best views of San Francisco, which I can present if you'd like.

As for the buses, San Francisco Muni has the silver and red livery combo as like its fifth or sixth incarnation as the transit agency reached its centenary last 2012... Muni still has many buses in the former white, red, and orange livery (even an older one, with white as the side color and red and orange predominating, still exists on an articulated trolleybus), in which it takes time to repaint them, especially some of those older buses you see will be phased out soon. Those high-floored white Neoplan buses (with brown plastic seats) will be progressively replaced by the low-floor, hybrid electric-powered New Flyer buses with vinyl seats (you'll see them quite a lot in my images)... originally, the silver and red livery was first used on the Muni Metro light rail trains, and it was then progressively introduced on the buses.


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw earlier some pics of these colorful trams and I think they add a life to the streets of SF. I like this kind of attractions. And sure - I'd love to check out some of the best views of San Francisco  After all this city is known most for it's beautiful urban+nature views!

And I must say that I thought white and orange or white and red are the colors only for bus transportation in LA. I guess those white and red are the newer ones in LA? Know that from movies, pics and of course one certain game 

We've got Neoplans and in my part of Europe Solaris buses/trolleybuses (made in my country) are very common. Of course there are a lot of Mercedes buses too. I'm curious if there's even one Solaris or Mercedes in SF or area? I guess not?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

thomas_zul said:


> I saw earlier some pics of these colorful trams and I think they add a life to the streets of SF. I like this kind of attractions. And sure - I'd love to check out some of the best views of San Francisco  After all this city is known most for it's beautiful urban+nature views!
> 
> And I must say that I thought white and orange or white and red are the colors only for bus transportation in LA. I guess those white and red are the newer ones in LA? Know that from movies, pics and of course one certain game
> 
> We've got Neoplans and in my part of Europe Solaris buses/trolleybuses (made in my country) are very common. Of course there are a lot of Mercedes buses too. I'm curious if there's even one Solaris or Mercedes in SF or area? I guess not?


Indeed... just let me know when you come in by PM so that I can show you around.

Well, the colors for LA Metro buses are much different than that of San Francisco Muni, in that a bus with the following color combinations are used for specific bus routes

- (older) White background with Orange lines are for Local bus services
- California Poppy Orange and Gray are for Local bus services (most predominant)
- Red and Gray are for Rapid bus services (700-series)
- Business Dark Blue and Gray are for Express bus services (450X and 577X)
- Silver and Gray are for the dedicated Silver Line (with white text) and Orange Line (with orange text) services; those two are being branded as BRT lines by LA Metro

And those buses can be used interchangeably depending on available stock.

As for Solaris/Mercedes Benz Citaro buses, we don't have those... instead, *AC Transit*, the bus agency running in the East Bay (Alameda and Contra Costa Counties, plus Transbay services), has so many *Van Hool* buses running along its streets. For samples, I invite you to visit a companion thread to this one, called *Bay Area Transit in Pictures*. In there, you'll get to see the various mass transportation options (in images) that you can use in San Francisco and its environs. :yes:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue from where I left last time, I'll continue on Market Street and take you along on a bus ride through the *Ingleside* neighborhood south of Downtown.

Part 6: *Market Street* near Union Square.


DSC09562 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09564 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09565 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09566 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09567 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09569 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09570 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09572 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09573 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09576 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 7: on and off *BART* towards *Balboa Park*.


DSC09577 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09578 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09580 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09581 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09584 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09589 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09592 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 8: still at *Balboa Park* while waiting for a bus to the Ingleside.


DSC09585 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09593 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09594 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09596 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09597 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09598 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09599 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09601 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09602 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 8: on board a 29-Sunset Muni bus to Ingleside and San Francisco State University.


DSC09604 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09605 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09606 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09607 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09608 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09609 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09610 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09611 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09613 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09615 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 9: still on board a 29-Sunset bus.


DSC09617 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09618 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09622 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09623 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09624 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09625 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 10: still on board the 29-Sunset bus, traversing through Grafton and Garfield Streets.


DSC09627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09628 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09629 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09631 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09635 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue from yesterday's showcase...

Part 11: heading down from the Ingleside to San Francisco State University.


DSC09641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09642 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09643 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09646 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09648 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09649 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09650 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09652 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09654 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 12: after doing business at San Francisco State University, I went back the *South of Market* using *Muni Metro*.


DSC09656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09661 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09663 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09664 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09666 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 13: standing at the crossing of *Mission and 4th Streets* in the South of Market District.


DSC09667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09670 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09671 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09672 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09674 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09676 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09677 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09678 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09681 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 14: even more images along *Mission Street*.


DSC09668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09682 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09683 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09684 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09686 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09687 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09689 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09690 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usually very nice new photos


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

On my latest showcase, we will revisit *Pacific Heights*, *Japantown*, and *South of Market* on a Saturday afternoon.

Part 1: after arriving from Novato, waiting for a bus heading south to Japantown at Lombard & Fillmore.


DSC01310 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01312 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01313 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01314 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01315 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01316 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01317 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01319 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01324 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: boarding a bus to Japantown.


DSC01326 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01327 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01328 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01329 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01330 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01331 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01334 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01336 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01337 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01339 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: arriving in Japantown.


DSC01340 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01341 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01344 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01345 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01346 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01347 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01348 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01354 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01355 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01356 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: a stroll through Japantown before heading out once again to South of Market.


DSC01358 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01359 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01361 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01363 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01364 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01368 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01370 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01371 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01372 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01373 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks again, Chris! :hug:

To continue our little tour, part 5 presents me waiting for a bus (and the ride) heading to *South of Market* via *Union Square*.


DSC01374 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01375 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01376 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01377 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01378 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01379 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01381 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01383 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01384 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01386 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 6: walking from *Union Square* down to *South of Market*.


DSC01388 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01389 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01391 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01394 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01395 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01396 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01398 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 7: even more images from around the *South of Market* and *Market Street*.


DSC01401 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01402 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01403 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01404 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01410 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01411 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01412 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01413 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01414 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01415 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 8: still standing at *Market & Fourth/Stockton/Ellis Streets* heading down to *Mission Street*.


DSC01416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01418 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01419 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01421 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01422 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01427 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01428 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01429 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01430 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Continuing my tour of San Francisco on a Saturday afternoon...

Part 9: still within the vicinity of Mission & Fourth Streets in the *South of Market*, focusing on mass transit.


DSC01431 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01432 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01437 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01439 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01440 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01442 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01443 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01445 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 10: even more images from *South of Market*.


DSC01447 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01448 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01449 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01450 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01451 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01452 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01453 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01455 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01456 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01457 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 11: even more from *South of Market*.


DSC01458 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01460 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01464 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01466 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01468 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01469 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01471 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01472 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 12: still at the South of Market, heading towards *Yerba Buena Gardens*.


DSC01473 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01475 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01478 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01479 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01481 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01487 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01488 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01489 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 13: waiting for my bus for SFO Airport near Yerba Buena Gardens.


DSC01493 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01494 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01496 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01497 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01499 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01501 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 14: closing the books on this collection before moving on to my next showcase.


DSC01505 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01506 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01508 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01509 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01510 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01511 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01513 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01514 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01515 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01518 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For this weekend, I'll do mini-showcases of various locations around San Francisco...

Part 1: *South of Market*.


DSC09678 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09687 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09693 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09699 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09701 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09715 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09720 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09723 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: more *South of Market* and *Rincon Hill*


DSC09738 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09740 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09743 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09752 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09753 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09760 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09766 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09769 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3:


DSC09784 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09809 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09865 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09955 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09957 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09940 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies if I haven't updated this thread for some time, but, I found a good set of images that I can share...

In mid-January, right before university resumed classes, I was the host of a young Swedish couple in which I toured them around San Francisco. For two consecutive days, I brought them all over the place, from Fisherman's Wharf to fantastic views at Bernal Heights to the friendly Castro neighborhood, and here are the results of our journey.

Part 1: around *Fisherman's Wharf*.


DSC00001 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00002 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00004 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00006 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00008 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00009 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00010 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00011 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00012 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00013 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: about to leave Fisherman's Wharf for *Union Square* via The Embarcadero and Market Street.


DSC00014 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00015 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00016 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00017 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00020 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00022 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00024 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00025 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00026 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00027 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: arriving at *Union Square* and hopping on a tour bus towards *Tenderloin* and *Civic Center*.

A little story: we managed to get onto the tour bus for $0 since I have a bus driver friend who works for *Golden Gate Transit* (cf. Bay Area Transit in Pictures) that also works part-time at *City Sightseeing* during the summer. With that special bond we have, I told him that I have company (the Swedish couple) who are visiting San Francisco for the first time, so he then gave a call to one of the dispatch personnel to give us bonafide tickets that allow us to ride unlimited on any of the tour bus company's four tours for 2 full days... and we took full advantage of it. The full price of the ticket, if bought individually, would have been around $35... so I give my big thanks to my friend who allowed us to ride the tour bus for free!


DSC00030 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00031 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00034 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00035 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00038 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00040 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00043 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00044 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00045 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue from where I left off last time, I'll continue with my *Tour of San Francisco* from last mid-January.

Part 4: *Mid-Market Corridor*, *Civic Center*, and the *Tenderloin* neighborhood.


DSC00046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00047 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00049 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00051 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00052 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00053 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00055 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00057 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00060 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00061 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: *Civic Center* and the *Tenderloin*. Also includes *Little Saigon*.


DSC00062 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00065 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00068 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00069 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00071 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00072 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00073 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00074 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00075 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00076 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 6: more of the *Tenderloin* neighborhood.


DSC00077 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00079 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00081 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00082 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00083 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00087 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00088 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00089 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 7: heading back to *Union Square*.


DSC00090 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00092 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00093 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00094 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00098 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00100 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00101 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00102 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00103 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 8: *Union Square*, *Financial District*, and *Chinatown*.


DSC00104 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00105 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00106 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00107 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00109 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00110 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00111 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00113 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00114 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00115 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue from where I left off the last time...

Part 9: *Chinatown* and *North Beach* via Columbus Avenue.


DSC00117 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00118 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00119 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00120 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00122 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00123 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00125 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00126 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 10: about to get off the tour bus on *Columbus Avenue*, passing by *Washington Square*.


DSC00128 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00129 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00132 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00134 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00136 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00137 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00141 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 11: views from the *Crooked Street* (Lombard Street between Hyde and Leavenworth), as well as walking down Leavenworth Street towards *Fisherman's Wharf*.


DSC00143 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00145 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00146 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00147 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00148 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00149 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00151 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00152 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00153 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00154 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 12: more views from *Leavenworth Street* and *Fisherman's Wharf*.


DSC00155 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00158 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00159 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00164 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00165 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00166 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't done bonus showcases for a while (on either this or the Bay Area in Pictures thread), so I will revive it here for additional enjoyment.

Today's bonus showcase will be scenes from *South of Market* during the afternoon rush hour.


DSC04449 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04464 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04524 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04527 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04528 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04532 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04533 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04535 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04537 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue with my showcase from last time...

Part 13: at *Fisherman's Wharf*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: *Buena Vista Park*.















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

It's been quite a long time since I last posted here, yet, your reward would be thousands of brand new images! I've taken so much time and effort to comb through the best and well-kept secrets of San Francisco that I am ready to bring my collection back up once again since I have built multiple Flickr collections focusing on the City by the Bay, and I am very excited to slowly revive this thread. It will take time, but, I will rebuild this thread from where I left off with brand new images.

Part 1: walking along *Mission Street* in the *South of Market* neighborhood. The goal for this walk is to reach *The Embarcadero* and some lovely views of the Bay Bridge on a windy yet balmy spring day.


Yerba Buena Lane by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Museum of Modern Art and the W Hotel by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Mission near Third Street by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Contemporary Jewish Museum by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Marriott Marquis San Francisco by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Museum of African Diaspora by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Midrises on Mission by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Parked Bike by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Skateboarders on Annie Street by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Midrise to High-Rise by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Pedestrians at Mission & New Montgomery Streets by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: still along *Mission Street*.


A New Mercedes Benz Setra Bus by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Arrows Sculpture by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Rings and Open Space by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Transbay Terminal Building Under Construction by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Salt House by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Luxor Cab, Ford Escape by anthonynachor, on Flickr


A Porsche Sportscar by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Muni ETI Skoda Trolleybus 5477 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Financial District from Mission & Fremont Streets by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Infinity Tower by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: walking along *Folsom Street* towards the waterfront.


Fremont & Howard Streets by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Financial District from the Temporary Transbay Terminal by anthonynachor, on Flickr


A Building on Fremont & Spear Streets by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge (Suspension) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Westernmost Tower, Bay Bridge by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Cupid's Arrow and the Ferry Building Clock Tower by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Cross-hatched Metal Benches by anthonynachor, on Flickr


A Boat About to Cross Under the Bay Bridge by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Hills Brothers Coffee by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Fire Boat by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: A walk along *The Embarcadero*.


A San Francisco Fire Station by anthonynachor, on Flickr


A Clear View of the Bay Bridge and Oakland by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Fire Department Truck E35 (1) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


The Four Towers by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Fire Truck E35 (2) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Fire Boat 2 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Got to Tri Boat and Oakland as Background by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Ferry Building Clock Tower by anthonynachor, on Flickr


It's Six O'Clock by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Port of Oakland by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool photos of one of my favorite cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from San Francisco


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

MyGeorge said:


> cool photos of one of my favorite cities.





christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new photos from San Francisco


Thank you, my friends. :hug:

Continuing my *South of Market* walks, here's a set of images taken last March... along *Howard Street*, walking away from *Moscone Center*.

Part 1:


DSC05764 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05766 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05769 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05770 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05771 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05775 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05777 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05778 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: standing at Howard & Third Streets, then continuing the walk towards the water.


DSC05780 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05782 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05783 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05784 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05785 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05786 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05787 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05788 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05790 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05791 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: continuing along Howard Street towards Second Street.


DSC05793 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05794 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05796 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05797 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05803 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05804 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05805 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: edging closer to the *Temporary Transbay Terminal*.


DSC05811 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05812 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05813 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05815 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05816 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05817 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05818 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05820 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05821 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05823 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: still along Howard Street between Second and First Streets.


DSC05824 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05826 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05827 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05828 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05829 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05832 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05833 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05836 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05837 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05838 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: around the *Civic Center* at around 7:30am.


DSC05536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05537 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05541 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05543 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05552 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05554 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05555 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05557 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05561 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05562 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05564 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My most sincere apologies for abruptly stopping one of most favorite threads here since I've been on the road a lot... yet, I have so many new pictures to share for you! Similar to my other thread, Bay Area in Pictures, I will revive this thread slowly, but surely, with two 10-photo posts at a time until I can restore myself doing 3 posts of 10 pics per day so that I can share a lot more about where I live and work today. :yes:

Part 1 would be scenes of the City on a Sunday morning before I went tutoring at university:


DSC08925 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08929 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08930 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08935 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08939 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08940 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08941 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

it's good to hear you're back. so what keeps you busy, being on the road a lot?
driving taxi? (joke only)


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Apparently, yes. In fact, my Flickr page has been expanded greatly since I temporarily took a year-long break from this... now with over 85,000 images. :yes:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2 includes some pics I took today... in the rain:


DSC00561 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00588 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00643 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00647 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice of you showing the city and its means of transpo.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks, mate! :cheers2:

Today, as a continuation of my return, part 1 showcases my highlights of the *Contemporary Jewish Museum*.


DSC06320 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06322 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06324 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06325 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06328 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06329 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06333 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06336 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06337 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06340 by anthonynachor, on Flickr



DSC06342 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2 highlights a short walk along Mission Street in the *South of Market* after my stroll inside the Jewish Museum.


DSC06345 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06346 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06349 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06350 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06351 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06352 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06358 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06363 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06365 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06374 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

great to have to back Anthony! and thanks for the glorious pictures of RAIN in San Francisco!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, you're back FOD! Welcome again. Waiting to see the other 84.972 fine pictures!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks! Well, I've been away for that long time since I have been touring more than just San Francisco... And I'm also reviving the companion thread to this one, Bay Area in Pictures, to boot! :yes: Plus, yes, I love taking pics while raining as well, giving a unique insight of how the City looks like when the grey clouds roll in and make Market Street look gloomy. I know you've been waiting for me to return, and sure enough, I have!

And speaking of rain, for today, I'll have two different sets of the City when it rains... first is from last April:


DSC06138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06148 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06207 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06229 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06238 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06245 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06247 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06256 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06265 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Second is from the heavy rain that I endured a few days ago:


DSC00600 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00603 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00604 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00611 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00616 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00623 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00625 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And your San Francisco photos are also very nice :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Now back, and with my Winter Break, I am back to normal posting once again. :yes:

In this latest series, I will be showcasing scenes along *Mission Street*, running northeastward from Daly City to Downtown San Francisco. The first two segments will showcase the portion between Daly City and Crocker-Amazon.

Part 1: departing Daly City BART.


DSC05613 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05614 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05615 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05616 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05617 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05622 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05623 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: still in Crocker-Amazon, climbing to the Excelsior slowly... (note: some of the pictures may look blurry because the window of the bus I was on was dirty)


DSC05624 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05625 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05628 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05629 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05630 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05631 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: entering the Excelsior District.


DSC05634 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05635 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05643 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05646 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------

